# Semi-annual batch of homemade chili powder.....15lbs worth....



## Zwiefel (Nov 18, 2013)

Every couple of years I make a batch of chili powder...give a fair bit away, and put the rest in the back of the freezer. Super easy to make, and no comparison to the dry, flavorless dust from the grocery shelves....

Each of these bags is about 3lbs.






Roast them in the oven @425F for 2-3 minutes to dry further and develop more flavor.









This 5G pot looks pretty empty after the first bowl from the food processor...









2 lbs of toasted cumin + coriander added to the top...





My poor coffee grinder had a hard time coping. after every 2-3C, I have to let the grinder cool in the window before grinding any more....this is the first batch....





The color change reflects a different concentration of coriander/cumin...









15 lbs all bagged up and ready for gifts and chili....I'm all set for a couple of years.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 18, 2013)

As I love spicy, has me intrigued!


----------



## Nmko (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## ecchef (Nov 18, 2013)

Damn!!! I'd buy a few off of ya.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2013)

Kick @$$ avatar man!

I'd have to enquire about shipping in your case! :lol2:



ecchef said:


> Damn!!! I'd buy a few off of ya.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd love to buy some from you too. I have tried to make some random variations of chili powder (and others) with moderate results and yours looks amazing. 

If you don't mind giving up some of your secrets I'd love to know more about your concentration of each chili pepper. I have an uber blender so I think i can kill the chilis well but that looks so damn good, now i really need to find a place to buy bulk dried chilis


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like a lifetime supply to me  nice work!

Stefan


----------



## panda (Nov 19, 2013)

can i get in on this?


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm a bit surprised at this interest...my recipe ain't nothing special. Roughly equal portions of: guajillo, ancho, pasilla, and new mexico. About 10% arbol (the only one of these that's actually hot--about 10X as hot as jalepenos). roughly 15% coriander + cumin (equal weights). 

My production cost is roughly $5/cup.1 cup is about right for 3lbs of meat (I use chuck roast in 2" cubes).

I'm not sure if it's OK with the forum rules to sell something like this...?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been looking all over the net for a dried chili source up here in Canada, and can't find anything that is reasonable. Anyone know of somewhere I could make an order. This thread has got me all riled up to make some


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2013)

the supermercado? If you don't have one anywhere near you, I'd start with Penzey's.



Notaskinnychef said:


> I've been looking all over the net for a dried chili source up here in Canada, and can't find anything that is reasonable. Anyone know of somewhere I could make an order. This thread has got me all riled up to make some


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 19, 2013)

never heard of either of those places, but will look em up and see if there are any near me. I am on the west coast


edit: yup, looked around and nothing even remotely near me. That mexican market looks fantastic tho


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2013)

Supermercado is Spanish for "super market"....usually found in the mexican part of town. Penzey's is an online spice warehouse. I got my peppers from the supermercado in the Mexican section of north Dallas. They had a particularly good selection...but I usually get them at one of the supermercado's in the Mexican section of Little Rock (mid-sized town).



Notaskinnychef said:


> never heard of either of those places, but will look em up and see if there are any near me. I am on the west coast


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 19, 2013)

we have the oldest chinatown in canada and it's also the second oldest (only to San Fran's) in north america but we don't really have any latino presence here in town. I will look around for a market this week. I am doubtful tho as we don't even have many mexican restaurants, let alone markets.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 19, 2013)

found one mexican market, going to call them tomorrow. thanks OP. if/when you get time, I'd love to know which kinds of peppers you use and in which quantities, cheers


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...er-15lbs-worth?p=258970&viewfull=1#post258970

:thumbsup:



Notaskinnychef said:


> found one mexican market, going to call them tomorrow. thanks OP. if/when you get time, I'd love to know which kinds of peppers you use and in which quantities, cheers


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 19, 2013)

Every Mexican grocery store or Mexican food isle in Safeway/ Albertsons/ Kroeger/ Fred Meyer has those selections of dried chilis. BTW sweet post OP!


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have found Penzey's to have high quality spices, and if you buy the larger sizes the cost becomes reasonable.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 19, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Every Mexican grocery store or Mexican food isle in Safeway/ Albertsons/ Kroeger/ Fred Meyer has those selections of dried chilis. BTW sweet post OP!



+1 you'll find a bigger selection at a Mexican market but I've never found a regular grocery store that didn't have all of the dried chilis listed by the OP.

I've made homemade chili powder using my Vitamix, but I've never pre-roasted, I'll have to give that a shot. Toasting and grinding your own cumin is definitely worth doing. Lately I've been boiling my dried chilis then blending them (minus stems and most seeds) in my Vitamix and making a chili paste that has been making excellent chili. 

We need a dedicated "chili" thread.


----------



## daveb (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm another fan of Penzy's. http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/shophome.html?id=bzJFDH5F Their mail order support is excellent and I now have a (sort of) local store.

Danny - Do you have a VMix? Yet? A dry blade blender would eat that stuff a couple quarts at a time and look for more. And I happen to have an extra one...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 19, 2013)

Love it danny, Also, a pro-level belnder will reduce the heat of the blade as its crushing the peppers. I'm a Blendtec guy myself but VMix is top knotch too. 

I know you have my address. HUM I'm actually finished the last of my Chili powder last night. Coincidental? Hum :scratchhead:


----------



## Kyle (Nov 19, 2013)

daveb said:


> I'm another fan of Penzy's. http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/shophome.html?id=bzJFDH5F Their mail order support is excellent and I now have a (sort of) local store.
> 
> Danny - Do you have a VMix? Yet? A dry blade blender would eat that stuff a couple quarts at a time and look for more. And I happen to have an extra one...



I have a Vitamix but I'm using the regular container, is the dry blade container really necessary or that much better? I just haven't been able to plop out another $100+ on it.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 19, 2013)

Also Pendery's is a great source for chili powder if you can't find good stuff locally or can't make it yourself.

http://www.penderys.com/page41.html


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm disappointed you didn't hand-chop all those ingredients with your usuba!


----------



## daveb (Nov 19, 2013)

Kyle said:


> I have a Vitamix but I'm using the regular container, is the dry blade container really necessary or that much better? I just haven't been able to plop out another $100+ on it.



The dry container is like a whirly coffee bean grinder on steroids. I use it mostly with BBQ/Smoking rubs to get all ingredients to a uniform size. Just picked extra one up at a VMix promo for $50 gift card. Would not drop the 150 retail, but this was almost free. Most VMix retailers are doing same or similar promo for holiday season.


----------



## Asteger (Nov 19, 2013)

Notaskinnychef said:


> we have the oldest chinatown in canada and it's also the second oldest (only to San Fran's) in north america but we don't really have any latino presence here in town. I will look around for a market this week. I am doubtful tho as we don't even have many mexican restaurants, let alone markets.



I wonder if you might find some good large dried chillies in Korean or North African shops over in BC? Surely there must be some, as Toronto has them. :spiteful: You might also try Korean chilli powder, though it won't of course have the coriander or cumin Zwiefel's used in his.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2013)

Yup...they are pretty ubiquitous as dried chile's go. The only issue I've run into with kroger/albertson's/etc. is that they tend to sit quite a bit longer in those places and lose some of their oils/flavors. Still....a [email protected] sight better than the preground stuff in the baking aisle!

And thanks!




quantumcloud509 said:


> Every Mexican grocery store or Mexican food isle in Safeway/ Albertsons/ Kroeger/ Fred Meyer has those selections of dried chilis. BTW sweet post OP!


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Love it danny, Also, a pro-level belnder will reduce the heat of the blade as its crushing the peppers. I'm a Blendtec guy myself but VMix is top knotch too.
> 
> I know you have my address. HUM I'm actually finished the last of my Chili powder last night. Coincidental? Hum :scratchhead:



this seems almost like a hint of some sort....


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 19, 2013)

that is amazing!!

we have a store in the Mission District, SF that freshly grinds it for you. big diff in quality.

at home i just toast chili pods as i need it, now. what kinda coffee grinder did you use?


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> that is amazing!!
> 
> we have a store in the Mission District, SF that freshly grinds it for you. big diff in quality.
> 
> at home i just toast chili pods as i need it, now. what kinda coffee grinder did you use?



Basic Krups unit, $20 at any dept store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I'm disappointed you didn't hand-chop all those ingredients with your usuba!



Didn't want to give anyone an inferiority complex! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 24, 2013)

Can you give the exact recipe? I bought some chili peppers tonight thinking you wrote what you put in in it, but it was kinda ambiguous. Thanks!


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't really follow a recipe...this is a very forgiving product to make. 

destem, put in oven @ 425F for 2-4 minutes (keep an eye on them so they don't scorch), grind to flake consistency in food processor, grind to powder in coffee grinder, store in coldest part of freezer to preserve. I use about 1C per 3lbs of chuck roast (2" cubes, no ground meat here). 

If you are making a large batch, go easy on the hot peppers (like arbol and chipotle) so you have more flexibility when you actually use the product later on. 



AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Can you give the exact recipe? I bought some chili peppers tonight thinking you wrote what you put in in it, but it was kinda ambiguous. Thanks!


----------

